
Why LiteCoin is better than BitCoin - dmonn
https://www.reddit.com/r/litecoin/comments/7cngf8/prompt_about_this_whole_marketing_thing/dpr756b/
======
babaganoosh89
I also like Litecoin a lot as an speculation/investment. It has very high
transaction volumes relative to the market cap. So people are actually
transacting with it instead of hodling.

~~~
CyberDildonics
That's every coin but Bitcoin. Ethereum, monero, Bitcoin cash, etc are all
fast and trivial to send transactions through. Only Bitcoin has problems
because it is being artificially strangled.

